# Being a female kinda blows



## Nosepicker1850

Does anyone know how to score free birth control?
I'm heading out on the road in a few months and I really don't want any demon children.....


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST

GOOGLE.


That is so satisfying. I see why ya'll do that now.


----------



## Nosepicker1850

I did GOOGLE. You don't have to be an asshole I'm not stupid, I know my options, I was just curious as to what other people had to say about it.


----------



## c0dy

Planned Parenthood


----------



## Nosepicker1850

that's where I'm planning on going, I've never been to one so I wasn't exactly sure if they'd just shell out birth control


----------



## c0dy

yea man my ex has been going to them for years and if you tell them your planning a trip they will give like a 90 day supply


----------



## Carey 5000

Most free health clinics give out free birth control, find them. I don't know how old you are but if you're college age you can go to a campus nurse and they'll hook you up. CONDOMS. yeah yeah they suck but as a rule you should probably assume everyone you meet has hep C and wrap that shit

Being a female is awesome. Vagina perks. But fuck having a kid. If I had a baby's daddy I might have to kill him on principle


----------



## Nosepicker1850

HAHAHA i totally dig being a lady...just not the whole pregnancy part, but thanks for the tips, I'll be sure to tell them I'm going on a trip and try to get as much as I can. I'll just hoard birth control itll be great


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST

Welll, hep C isn't really transmitted through sex, not saying it can't be but its really really really rare.


----------



## oddlymisshapen

You have it good. No tits = no rides
gotta wait hours before someone pulls over


----------



## Nosepicker1850

hahaha this is true, my boobs are wonderful


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST

I would get the shot instead though, over the pill.


----------



## Nosepicker1850

see I got the shot before and it made me fucking insane. Like I had really bad mood swings and I gained a lot of weight etc. and I guess it's common because a lot of people I know who have gotten that had the same issue.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST

Yea but think of it this way, On the road you never know what can happen... And if you don't take the pill the same time every day it doesn't really work. And if you end up going to jail and missing a few days... I just think for the road the shot is a better option. I don't take birth control because well... I cant have kids i guess, but I would get the shot.


----------



## Nosepicker1850

See I was on the pill since I was 14 I never took it on the exact hour everyday, just usually in the morning sometime, and I never had any issues. I mean I see where you're coming from with the shot, I just don't want to turn into a psycho again, maybe they have shots with lower hormones or something


----------



## Dmac

my ex went to planned parenthood, she got an implant that worked for 2 years at a time. this was like 15 years ago, so they probably use something else now, but it did not cost us anything. and you can find planned parenthood clinics most places. good luck to you.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST

yea i heard of that thing, some thing they shove up there and its good for a few years i think.


----------



## veraladd

if you just go to your board of health they will give you a 6 month supply, the shot will make u insane, and an iud is only good for women who have had children they wont give it to you otherwise. I got preggers on the road now my ass is grounded and its not like you will get alot of help with the hypothetical baby if you are getting knocked up by a travel kid they arent into settling down or working so "child support" lmfao, love my daughter tho.


----------



## baconrind

Condoms. Everybody and their dog has HPV, herpes (specially the dogs) and even their cats have aids!


----------



## mksnowboarder

@ above, protip: condoms aren't particularly effective at preventing the transmission of herpes.


----------



## baconrind

Well its better than nothing/birth control. Herpederps.


----------



## Sharkbite

Type in inhouse pharmacy and go to contraceptives and then birth control.


----------



## Dead horse

Hmm I wonder how many me's are walking around out there...


----------



## soapybum

Uhh. DIY birth control. or condoms.


----------



## fateoficarus

"an iud is only good for women who have had children they wont give it to you otherwise." That's just not true. My partner who's never been pregnant has one


----------



## Shakou

Planned Parenthood. Birth control pills, depending on where you go, are free, and condoms there are always free. They have a candy dish full of them for people to take as many as they want, no questions asked.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Nosepicker1850 said:


> Does anyone know how to score free birth control?
> I'm heading out on the road in a few months and I really don't want any demon children.....



You don't mind HIV (amongst other things) though huh... 

Hahahah


----------



## Pixie Walden

Nosepicker1850 said:


> Does anyone know how to score free birth control?
> I'm heading out on the road in a few months and I really don't want any demon children.....


most planned parenthood places will give it out for free all depending on what state you are in, but even if u go in and tell them whats up they should be able to give it to u half price (its only 15$ for a month to begin with)


----------



## Nosepicker1850

I actua.ly just got some free medical because I'm under 21 and got this implant birth control that goes in my arm. Lasts three years so I'm set!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Drop in centers usually have free condoms


----------



## wizehop

I heard if you accept the lord Jesus Christ into your heart you become invisible. You may want to give that a try...also my gf has an IUD or something along those line which is a thin almost non existent wire they staple to your box...but its only a birth control, if your getting nailed by random crusties while your passed out drunk you may want to arm up a little.


----------



## JoelRailDude

I'm no Female, or Expert, but a IUD is a "internal Uterous device" is a T shaped spring loaded thing, each end of the T have a rubbery tip that goes into the ovary tubes. it goes inside the uterus. Its suposed to lower the menstrual flow and pain with it. In time you may loose your period, but not fertility. It stops the "eggs" from going into uterus, and semen from getting to them. Even if ti does, when the fetus grows, it competes with the IUD and it will die, then you have a miscarriage, or you get sick you go to hospital etc, but you wont die. It happens like 1/1000 or so. IUD way to go, they last decades. But you need a OB/GYN to get them in and out.


----------



## wizehop

For the record I was joking about the staple part


----------



## Mei

JoelRailDude said:


> I'm no Female, or Expert, but a IUD is a "internal Uterous device" is a T shaped spring loaded thing, each end of the T have a rubbery tip that goes into the ovary tubes. it goes inside the uterus. Its suposed to lower the menstrual flow and pain with it. In time you may loose your period, but not fertility. It stops the "eggs" from going into uterus, and semen from getting to them. Even if ti does, when the fetus grows, it competes with the IUD and it will die, then you have a miscarriage, or you get sick you go to hospital etc, but you wont die. It happens like 1/1000 or so. IUD way to go, they last decades. But you need a OB/GYN to get them in and out.


 
there's also a kind of IUD that releases hormones in addition to physically blocking conception. you can get either for free at planned parenthood in many states and it's probably one of the easier things to have on the road since it's effective for 5+ years depending on what you get and you don't have to take a pill every day or insert something every few weeks that can also fall out of you and clog toilets (why would you even want something rubbery inside of your vagina for 3 weeks straight, huh NuvaRing? gross).


----------



## lungfish

HUMANCONTRAST said:


> I would get the shot instead though, over the pill.


depo-provera kind of scares me because it's a relatively new form of birth control so people aren't sure of the side effects years from now. don't mess with that shit d00d. 
IUDs are the fucking way to go. Just a little tiny t-shaped thing made of either copper or plastic that is put inside you and is super effective for upwards of 10 years. it's magic. also, depending on which of the two you get, they can be hormone-free, so it puts yr mind at rest. do some research. planned parenthood will hook you up for free/cheap as well if you qualify. the only lame thing is it hurts like a bitch to size you/get it in, but worth it in my eyes. i'd totally be on it but hilariously enough i'm too small and they don't make IUDs my size. tiny people problems. 
I use a combination of condoms and a diaphragm, which is another neato little non-hormonal gadget that's shaped like a little rubber dome. basically you put it in up to 3 hours before with a little spermicide and it cups over your cervix and blocks sperm. it's real nice, and super easy to travel with as long as you KEEP THAT SHIT CLEEEEEEAN. 

good luck!
http://www.plannedparenthood.org/health-topics/birth-control/diaphragm-4244.htm

http://www.plannedparenthood.org/health-topics/birth-control/iud-4245.htm


----------



## Earth

interesting comments regarding the shot making the user insane, as it explains a whole lot about a period of time i went through not that long ago with a woman i really cared about. thanks (seriously), cleared some things up i was wondering about....


----------



## Earth

i did date a girl back in the late 90s who used this device she got from Canada that looked like a drain stopper. im not making this up, and she could insert it and keep it in place for a couple of days, and it seemed to work well, no discomfort.... and obviously no kids, thank god.


----------



## Mei

Earth said:


> i did date a girl back in the late 90s who used this device she got from Canada that looked like a drain stopper. im not making this up, and she could insert it and keep it in place for a couple of days, and it seemed to work well, no discomfort.... and obviously no kids, thank god.


sounds like a diaphragm.


----------



## asshole211

go to planned parrenthood,and if you wanna travel,hit me up,and if you decide you do want demon children...HIT ME UP,lol


----------



## lungfish

Earth said:


> i did date a girl back in the late 90s who used this device she got from Canada that looked like a drain stopper. im not making this up, and she could insert it and keep it in place for a couple of days, and it seemed to work well, no discomfort.... and obviously no kids, thank god.


 
well shit. yer not supposed to keep it in more than like 5 hours after fuckin'. that's no good.


----------



## Earth

i have no idea as to what it really was or how it worked, as i am terrified of such things but Gina did say that it was illegal in the states, and that she had to get it from Canada somehow. i saw it, reminded me of whats put in an old school sink to keep the water in. since i posted this, ive been thinking about Gina, as she was the only proper woman i ever had, and that was back in the late 90s too.......


----------



## Smell The Magic

JoelRailDude said:


> I'm no Female, or Expert, but a IUD is a "internal Uterous device" is a T shaped spring loaded thing, each end of the T have a rubbery tip that goes into the ovary tubes. it goes inside the uterus. Its suposed to lower the menstrual flow and pain with it. In time you may loose your period, but not fertility. It stops the "eggs" from going into uterus, and semen from getting to them. Even if ti does, when the fetus grows, it competes with the IUD and it will die, then you have a miscarriage, or you get sick you go to hospital etc, but you wont die. It happens like 1/1000 or so. IUD way to go, they last decades. But you need a OB/GYN to get them in and out.


 

YES! In the UK we call this a coil and i have one and it's awesome! No periods, no cramps, no hormoans and it's up there for five years so you can just forget about it!
I was on the pill and it made me mental and it's not good for your body to pump it full of hormoans constantly.
I couldn't recommend the coil more, it's awesome!
I'd still use a condom though but that's just common sense right?


----------



## Ireen

In Grand Junction you can go to family planning and get on birth control for free. They have multiple methods and give you enough for a whole year and if you want more when you run out just go back and they ask you if you like it and make sure every thing is ok and give you another years worth.


----------



## urbanflow

you gotta be fucking retarded if you're not going to use condoms. random traveling kids who havnt showered in a week plus and have fucked countless other traveling kids with HIV, herpes, syphillis... so on and so forth.


----------



## schmutz

If you really don't want kids use a condom in addition to what ever form of birth control you are using. I know it sucks, but seriously....I had my oldest on the pill.


----------

